# what do pros shoot



## OldHorns (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm new too the 5 spot thing. ... and although I'm in my 50's I've been shooting for over 30 years.... I'm trying to learn. ...i have watched some competitions and am in aww on how steady and long holding the pros are. ... I'm in the process of learning the balancing of stabilizers. ... large amount of weight on the back bar and not so much on the front. ... which brings me to my question. What bow weight/poundage do these guys shoot that they can hold for ever without looking or getting fatigued.... any info would be appreciated. .. in the process of purchasing a target bow but now I'm shooting an Elite E35 @ 60 LBS but get so fatigued i have trouble making it thru the entire score


----------



## cadethearcher (Jul 28, 2014)

Personally i shoot 50 LBS but most pros shoot 60 LBS. But thats because USA archery has a rule that you cant shoot over 60 pounds. Im sure some would shoot 70 pounds if they could. But i do know some that shoot as low as 35 pounds. So if you get tired i would recommend taking it down 5-10 pounds.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am not a pro, but shoot ok and am now over 60 years of age ,I just purchased a 40-50 lb.hoyt podium 37 inch ata shoot it at 45 lbs. I can handle this poundage much better and it shoots just as good as a 50-60 lb.and I don`t get as tired I also have a 30-40lb hoyt elite plus I shoot at 40 lbs and last year I won first flight with a 299 46x with this 40 lb. bow, so heavy lbs. just is to hard for me and many more archers,plus less lbs. is more fun to shoot and that`s what archery is suppose to be "lot`s of fun ".good luck


----------



## OldHorns (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks guys..........................


----------

